
Ebay is 'seriously considering' accepting Bitcoin - atrudeau
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/ebay-seriously-considering-accepting-bitcoin-164410989.html
======
DrScump
_eBay_ accepting Bitcoin (for fees) is different from eBay _sellers_ accepting
Bitcoin for merchandise.

Note that in most cases, eBay _requires_ sellers to accept PayPal even though
PayPal is otherwise independent now.

------
em3rgent0rdr
interestingly, steam just halted bitcoin payments. It seems the transaction
fees and latency will need to be resolved (hopefully with the lightning
network) before bitcoin is practical for moving reasonably small amounts of
money.

